# Pacemaker  Brake



## Chiptosser (Apr 6, 2018)

I am looking for information about, the 5" brake used on Whizzer pacemaker.
I am looking for replacement parts, for the coaster brake portion of the brake.
Did whizzer use parts made by someone else?  The bearing surfaces are bad, so I need replacements.

Thanks


----------

